# Case IH 5420



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4826805947.html
Kinda high ain't it?


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice setup though. I think it would sell here. Mel


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4826805947.html
> Kinda high ain't it?


I
If it had around 3k or less hours I'd say they are on the money, a nice setup for sure.....I'd say it's worth a solid 32k, but 3k wouldn't hang me up if all else looked good......this is where a piece of equipment could be cleaned up to increase resale potential....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe a little high but not much. The 5100/5200/MX Maxxums have really held their value in recent years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maxxums are great tractors....but it does have alot of hours on it....you just never know when trouble is lurking when you start approaching 10K hours.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

One thing the 5200 has over the 5100 series is I believe the forward/reverse shuttle has a Neutral on the 5200 series. A nice feature if using it for baling. The 5140 here doesn't have the Neutral position.

Check the park brake because from what I've read the MFWD models have to be broken in two to replace a broken park brake on these, not cheap.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Wife said no, wrong color, needs to be blue! Really looking for a ts90-110, or t5050-5060


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Early 5200s do not have the "N" position in the reverser. I know of a 5130 with 20,000 hours on it, still in everyday use. If they are cared for they will go and go.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Early 5200s do not have the "N" position in the reverser. I know of a 5130 with 20,000 hours on it, still in everyday use. If they are cared for they will go and go.


What does it do? Grind/mix feed? All day, everyday? That's a lot of hours.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought a 5240 with a Great Bend loader, cab, mfwd, with about 5200 hours in May. I gave a lot less, but little worse cosmetic and tire shape.

It jumped to the "one" tractor that is neither tradeable or sellable by the fourth of July. I could easily see me still using this tractor in 20 years.

Paint is skin deep, Blue. I looked at Fords and even Deeres. I could have settled for a JD 2955 or a TL series, but no regrets on the 5240.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Wife said no, wrong color, needs to be blue! Really looking for a ts90-110, or t5050-5060


That is a purty blue they have.....just wish the interior wasn't so, well.......smurfy

Sorry couldn't help it....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

@deadmoose, said 5130 was purchased fairly young with a few hundred hours on. Been a mixer wagon tractor ever since on a dairy with lower 200s cows. Had the injector pump replaced, and fuel lines coming from the tank. Was split sometime around the 15,000 mark to replace the park brake. While they where in there they checked the wear on the forward and reverse clutches. Fwd pack was down to 25% so it was replaced. The R pack was considered acceptable.

I have a TM New Holland and the cab is no better than a 51/5200 CIH. Way behind the MX Maxxum. If someone offered me what I have in it I would sell it. Nice tractor but not impressed with it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> @deadmoose, said 5130 was purchased fairly young with a few hundred hours on. Been a mixer wagon tractor ever since on a dairy with lower 200s cows. Had the injector pump replaced, and fuel lines coming from the tank. Was split sometime around the 15,000 mark to replace the park brake. While they where in there they checked the wear on the forward and reverse clutches. Fwd pack was down to 25% so it was replaced. The R pack was considered acceptable.
> 
> I have a TM New Holland and the cab is no better than a 51/5200 CIH. Way behind the MX Maxxum. If someone offered me what I have in it I would sell it. Nice tractor but not impressed with it.


I would like to spend a day on a farm like that. I am sure I would learn a lot. Purty sure I would be good after a day though. Hats off to you dairy folk. Now that is a real career. Milking and caring for a dairy herd. Dairy products should cost more.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is anybody near Arizona?

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/hvo/4841058834.html


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You'd get quite the experience, moose. 200+ cow dairy, probably upwards of 2000 acres of land to work, and some feeder cattle. 3 generations, although the grandpa is mostly retired. They don't hire a lot of things done. Two brothers of the youngest generation are friends of mine. I don't know how they get it all done, but they do.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Ground feed last night with mine. Nice and toasty in the cab.


----------

